# Hazel Eyes



## peri+kleos

Καταρχήν γεια σας παιδιά. Είμαι σχετικά καινούργιος στο φόρουμ και χαίρομαι που έχω βρει ένα φόρουμ που να ασχολείται με τις γλώσσες. Τέλοσπάντων, στο θέμα μας. Ξέρετε πως μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά το  hazel eyes; Είναι μήπως καστανοπράσινα μάτια; Ξέρω πάντως ότι η λέξη hazel σημαίνει φουντουκιά αλλά δεν νομίζω να λέμε φουντουκιά(!) μάτια!


----------



## jaxlarus

Γεια σου, Περικλή!

Κι οι ίδιοι οι αγγλοσάξονες δεν έχουν ξεκάθαρο χρώμα στο μυαλό τους όταν αναφέρονται σ' αυτό το χρώμα ματιών. Από τη...Βίκη:

There is some difficulty in defining the eye color "hazel" as it is sometimes considered to be synonymous with *lightbrown *and other times with *dark green*. They have been described as dark green or *yellowish brown*, or as a lighter shade of brown. Hazel eyes have also been described as being equivalent to a dark green or *amber *color eyes/light brown. 
[Οι επιλογές των χρωμάτων της παλέτας δε με βοηθούν και πολύ, αλλά δίνουν περίπου μια ιδέα] 

Ρίξε και μια ματιά στις εικόνες της σελίδας εδώ, στον υπότιτλο *Hazel*. Και *καστανοπράσινο *βρίσκεις, και πράσινο βαθύ - "*βαθυπράσινα *μάτια"; Υπάρχει κι αυτό που λέμε *μελισσιά *μάτια (ξέρεις, αυτά που...στραφτοκοπούν μες στο χακί ). Ίσως αυτό.   

Μια και η ελληνική σου παρέχει την ευκαιρία σύνθεσης, αναλόγως του ματιού, γίνε γλωσσοπλάστης!

Ζακ


----------



## anthodocheio

Μελιά! Αυτό είναι τότε. Εννοώ αν είναι κάτι από ανοιχτό καστανό με πράσινο μέσα λέμε χρώμα: μελί.

Ασφαλώς εμένα στην ταυτότητά μου λέει "χρώμα ματιών: καστανό" αν και μόνο καστανό δεν είναι.. Σιγά μην έλεγα στον κύριο αστυνόμο τι να γράψει. Θυμάμαι μου είπε "κοίτα εδώ" και έβγαλε μόνος του τα συμπεράσματά του..
Χαχα! Off topic..


----------



## jaxlarus

anthodocheio said:


> Μελιά! Αυτό είναι τότε. Εννοώ αν είναι κάτι από ανοιχτό καστανό με πράσινο μέσα λέμε χρώμα: μελί.



 Ακριβώς!

Είδες πόσο απλά είναι αυτά τα πράγματα για μια γυναίκα..!


----------



## Vagabond

Επίσης και "κρασάτα". Είναι αυτά τα ανοιχτοκαστανοπρασινοκιτρινίζοντα μάτια που δεν ξέρεις τώρα αν ειναι ανοιχτά ή σκούρα ή τί στην ευχή χρώμα είναι...


----------



## anthodocheio

Vagabond said:


> Επίσης και "κρασάτα". Είναι αυτά τα ανοιχτοκαστανοπρασινοκιτρινίζοντα μάτια που δεν ξέρεις τώρα αν ειναι ανοιχτά ή σκούρα ή τί στην ευχή χρώμα είναι...


Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό αλλά δεν με προβληματίζει αυτό...

Σκεφτόμουν, αν ήδη λέγεται στα αγγλικά amber & honey προφανώς το hazel είναι άλλο χρώμα.. Τι να πω;;;; 

Ίσως και φουντουκί.. Στον ενικό ακούγεται καλά...


----------



## jaxlarus

Μα ρε παιδιά, εδώ είπαμε ότι ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν καλά - καλά τι εννοούν λέγοντας *hazel*! Νομίζω το *μελί *είναι το πιο κοινώς αποδεκτό γι' αυτό το φάσμα αποχρώσεων. Κάποια μελιά τείνουν περισσότερο προς πράσινο, κάποια προς καστανό. *Καστανοπράσινο* είναι επίσης καλό. 

Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Τώρα, αναλόγως του τι θέλει ο Περικλής. Το βρήκε σε κείμενο; Ποια ήταν τα συμφραζόμενα; Έχει υπόψη του συγκεκριμένo...ζευγάρι ματιών;


----------



## jaxlarus

Αυτό είναι από ταινία (Monster-in-law - Κακή πεθερά). O τύπος προσπαθεί να περιγράψει τα μάτια της:



> Well, at first glance your eyes are *brown*. But when the light hits them, they change to *amber*. And if you look really close around the iris, the color is pure *honey*. But when you look into the sun, they almost look *green*. That's my favorite.



Τώρα καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ; Ίσως απλά τα μάτια της κοπελιάς (την οποία υποδιόταν η Jennifer Lopez) να ήταν *hazel*!


----------



## peri+kleos

Συγνώμη παιδιά για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.


> Μα ρε παιδιά, εδώ είπαμε ότι ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν καλά - καλά τι εννοούν λέγοντας *hazel*! Νομίζω το *μελί *είναι το πιο κοινώς αποδεκτό γι' αυτό το φάσμα αποχρώσεων. Κάποια μελιά τείνουν περισσότερο προς πράσινο, κάποια προς καστανό. *Καστανοπράσινο* είναι επίσης καλό.
> 
> Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Τώρα, αναλόγως του τι θέλει ο Περικλής. Το βρήκε σε κείμενο; Ποια ήταν τα συμφραζόμενα; Έχει υπόψη του συγκεκριμένo...ζευγάρι ματιών;


Και εγώ τείνω προς τα καστανοπράσινα γιατί το χρώμα του φουντουκιού είναι πρασινοκαφέ οπότε ίσως από εκεί προήλθε. Δεν θυμάμαι από που μου πρωτοεμφανίστηκε η απορία αλλά τον όρο hazel eyes τον άκουσα από το τραγούδι με το ίδιο όνομα.


----------

